# Robert Rothschild Roasted Pineapple & Habanero Glaze and Finishing Sauce?



## rhuel (May 20, 2017)

I just picked a bottle of this up at Costco today. It sounded like it would be tasty on a pork butt (planning on smoking about 15lbs for Memorial Day). I did a search on the forums and only found one hit for this company's products being used and it was a horseradish dip for a deviled egg recipe.

Has anyone else used their products before?

https://www.robertrothschild.com/collections/sauce-rubs/products/roasted-pineapple-habanero-sauce













Roasted_Pineapple_Habanero_Glaze_and_Finishing_Sau



__ rhuel
__ May 20, 2017






I think I'll mix it with some other spices for hamburgers tonight as a test-run.

I really can't see how something with those ingredients could be bad on/in pulled pork.

Their website has all kinds of interesting looking stuff and items are available for online ordering!!


----------



## h8that4u (May 20, 2017)

We have gone through 2 or 3 bottles already, its great on pork, also just mix some with a little cream cheese and put on crackers.


----------

